# T-Bar Cichlid - Cryptoheros sajica, advice, information



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't ever read and see too much on Sajica's and was wondering what would be a good setup to get a nice group of them going in my 40 breeder, and what would compliment them as tank mates? I have one in my 20 gallon at about 3/4" and the LFS is getting some more for me. What would be a good number at that size to finally get them to pair off, and what would look good with them as they grow out. I tend to like to keep SA's with SA's and CA's with CA's whether its cats, dithers, etc.

Thanks in advance

Art


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd say to get 6 and let them naturally pair off, they're gorgeous cichlids and you should definitely take pics


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

So your looking to have a pair? As Chubbs recommended, it would be best to get about 6 of them and let a pair form, then remove the extras. As for tankmates, you could try another pair of a Cryptoheros/Archocentrus species. Check out this thread, as he has setup a great looking biotope for Sajica and Multispinosa: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=235842


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, thats a good idea with the Rainbow Cichlids added in with the Sajica's. How are the territorial issues once I have a proven pair of each? Also, what's a good catfish and good dithers for this CA setup. They need to be CA mind you. 
I have a SA setup with One larger Green Terror, 3 pictus cats, down to 3 surviving Buenes Aires Tetras, and one larger Striped Raphael Cat.

Thanks

Art


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

In a 40 breeder with a pair of Saica and Multispinosa, provided you have adequate territories setup, aggression should be at a minimum. I'm sure there will be quite a bit of displaying, but I doubt any real damage will be done between the two pairs.

As for CA catfish, your pretty much out of luck. There really are not to many CA catfish species that are suitable for aquariums (size wise). You will not want catfish in the tank anyway if your wanting any of the fry to survive.

As for dithers, again there are not to many CA options as the tetras found there (Astyanax) are very rarely seen in the aquarium trade. Your best bet would be to go with some sort of livebearer like mollies or swordtails.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have some Buenos Aires Tetras in my SA tank, not sure if I should just put some more in this tank or not? I also like Congo Tetras, even though they are African, but they are sure good looking, especially the males. I am going to be setting up an Angel Tank, and I will be putting Koi Swords in there, so I don't really know if I want them in this tank also. I have a spotted Raphael at the moment in this 40 breeder, will he be a problem with these two species of Cichlids down the line? He is only about 2.5", but I do know they will grow to 7-8"?

Thanks for the advice, and any more would be great. I feel like I want to put more than just the Cichlids in this tank, so I need to come up with more to give me the tank I want. Some type of smaller L Pleco? Congo's?

Art


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I currently have 9x Buenos Aires Tetras in my 135gal CA tank. I went with them as they closely resemble the Astyanax Tetras that are native to CA. A school of either those or Congo Tetras should work just fine.

As for the Raphael, it would also probably work out. Just know that it will most likely prey heavily on your pairs eggs and fry. Same goes for any pleco you were to add...


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am having problems finding more Sajica's at the moment, and I need the tank that my lone 1"-1.25" Sajica is in. 
Whats my chances of him surviving in a 29 gallon tank with (3) just smaller than a 50 cent piece size Angels which I havent brought home, but have them on hold? Would they tear up this little guy? I am trying to free up tanks, move fish out the door etc. Or would this Sajica do better in with the 4" Blue Acara by himself, who is not very aggressive in a 40 breeder.

Art


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Which would make a better tankmate to T-Bar Cichlids, (Cryptoheros sajica)? 
Keyhole cichlids, (Cleithracara maronii) or Rainbow Cichlids, (Herotilapia multispinosa)?

I have one T-Bar, and have 3 more on hold. I will keep them until they pair off, then move the rest. Should I even put in either of those others? The reason the Keyholes is even coming up in conversation is the LFS has a nice breeding pair in their tank that they just got. My original plan of the Rainbows had me thinking. I have a 40 breeder by the way.

Thanks

Art


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you aiming to just have a single pair of Sajica, along with another pair of cichlids? If so, I would definitely recommend the multispinosa over the Keyholes as they are Central American (as are the sajica) and should fair a bit better. Keyholes are very shy and timid fish...


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

What size will be the tank in which you want to keep sajica and multispinosa ?

I my 50g, I had to give away the multispinosa eventually, cause the sajica were stressing them out.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

My goal is to have a breeding pair of Sajica's, but it would be nice to have more than just that type of cichlid in the tank. Believe it or not, I am having the hardest time finding Rainbow Cichlids in this area. I thought they were fairly common? I guess not in Michigan. 
Maybe I should just leave the Rainbows out of the equation?

Thanks

Art

P.S. And yes, it would be nice to get CA fish only in the tank, but that won't be possible. But at least the two main fish (Cichlids) can be. I want to have a dither in there, which I am aiming towards either Swordtails/larger tetra's, and a school of cory's.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I had a hard time finding multispinosa locally as well. I ended up ordering them online...

I think it is possible to have 2 pairs (sajica and multispinosa) but you will need to scape very well and create good line of sight breaks in the middle so each pair can claim one side of the tank.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, looks like the best thing for my tank is to keep it to a one species (Sajica) let them pair and then get some cats and either Congo Tetra's or Swordtails.

Art

P.S. What's your thought on a Flagtail Cat? (Decapogon urostriatum) I havent seen on in person, but it was brought to my attention.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I got 4 more Sajica's, and that makes 5 total. I am done with my cichlids Now to find other fish to put with them in my 40. Once I get a pair, the other 3 will be gone, or put into another tank.

Art

P.S. I would like to put Congos and cats in here?


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

What do you guys think of Rummynose Tetra's? I like the looks of them a lot, but I have heard they are really sensitive to any kind of water issues. 
Do you think they will be able to be kept with a somewhat exgressive cichlid like Sajica's? 
I am on the lookout by the way for flagtail cats, I just have to be patient.

Art


----------

